# Filter Problem



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

i got 3 filters for free because they arent sucking up water but when water gets placed into the back they seem to work like normal so my question is what could possibly be wrong with the filter so that it wont suck up any water?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Impeller is stuck/not moving, motor burned out, tube blocked?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

also could be assembled wrong, parts missing, intake tube cracked and sucking air, power cord is loose/damaged, impeller or impeller well worn. 

Take all apart, clean everything, get parts diagram from web, reassemble, put some water in. Then try.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Impeller or motor jam or break. Could also be ridiculous clogging of media.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

also, what kind of filters are they? HOB or canisters?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

O another thing did you prime them?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

When you say fill up the back, I assume you mean you're talking about a hang on the back filter, but you have to fill up the back before they can do what they're supposed to do. So maybe nothing is wrong with them?


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

they are HOB and i checked to see if they were clogged but they werent they make the sound that they are working and they suck very little water in the othe 2 dont suck any water in (i have 3) but i would like to get these running rather than pay for new ones


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do they hum or vibrate when plugged in? If yes, put water in the impeller well, see if the impeller will turn. If the impeller spins fast, the problem is likely in the "wet" part and may be fixable as most of the plastic parts are replacable. 

If no, take a ohmmeter to both prongs of the power cord, do you measure no resistance, some resistence or infinite resistance? Some is good. infinite is likely a break in the cord or a dead motor. Look for damage and try wiggling the cord. If a split is outside the sealed part, you can splice around the break. If no resistance, throw it out, its hazardous (and it likely tripped a breaker when you plugged it in). 

The motor is the most expensive part of the filter and only some brands have removable motors. See if it is clipped on or is molded in the case. Its really hard to do any repairs on motors that are sealed in epoxy as most new aquarium filter motors are. (You'd have to dissolve or cut the seal, fix it and then seal it up again). With dead motors, its often best just to use the other parts (intake, impeller, etc.) as replacement spares for an identical filter.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea emc got most of it. Also do they have any kind of flow control? Make sure its set to all the way on.


----------

